
R.I.P. Google Hangouts – Chrome App - A_Hurwitz
https://medium.com/@AdamScott/r-i-p-google-hangouts-chrome-app-7b04d780dce9
======
arjun27
I can't seem to get over the old google talk inside gmail view. So snappy to
use!

